# Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan Featured in Nov 2006 Inside Kung Fu!!!



## Guro Harold (Sep 28, 2006)

Congratulations to Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan who is featured in the Nov 2006 edition of Inside Kung Fu!!!

The article is actually five continuous pages in length (ppg 64 - 68 inclusive)!!!

I have had the honor to meet Raffy and receive group instruction from him at Tuhon Ray's FCS Gathering. He and his students are at the highest level of skill and class.

Much props to Woody, who is the uke in the article.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Carol (Sep 28, 2006)

Palusut said:


> Congratulations to Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan who is featured in the Nov 2006 edition of Inside Kung Fu!!!
> 
> The article is actually five continuous pages in length (ppg 64 - 68 inclusive)!!!
> 
> ...


 
That is excellent!  Looking forward to catching the article myself


----------



## Buwaya (Oct 18, 2006)

For those that are interested PG Raffy Pambuan will be in California.

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/8650/calseminartt4.jpg


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Oct 18, 2006)

I have taken part in Raffy Pambuan seminars before and he never ceased to amaze me.  Not only that he does some beautiful ice sculptures also.  Congrats to Ama Guru.


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll have to check that issue out.
Congrats to Ama Guro Raffy and his group!


----------

